# Old Mrs. Thompson



## David H (Mar 3, 2011)

Because she hasn?t heard anything from her for a few days, a woman is worried about an older woman, a widow, who lives in the apartment next door.


So she tells her son, *?I want you to go next door and see how Old Mrs. Thompson is.?*


A few minutes later, the boy returns.


*?Well, is she all right??* the mother asks.


*?She?s fine, but she?s annoyed with you,?* he says.


*?At me? Whatever for??*



*?Well,? says her son, ?Mrs. Thompson told me* 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
it?s none of your business how old she is.?*


----------



## AnnW (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice one !!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your humour David, you always raise a smile!


----------

